# Callow "Premium Charcoal BBQ Smoker"



## wade

For those who are looking to try smoking inexpensively there is now a new bullet smoker from Callow that could be just for you. At only £85 it looks to be good value for money and it is being advertised as:


> One of the best quality BBQ Smokers available is our Vertical charcoal smoker, by Callow Retail. We have taken all of the design flaws form the binkmann range of smokers along with their good designs and created our own, which is a fantastic cost and will suit new comers to food smoking and the experienced alike. There are many benefits but the main ones are that the smoker is manufactured form 0.9mm steel - great for heat control and retention. The lid has vent control and temperature gauge. The base also is supplied with vent control along with a charcoal bowl that has ventilation - also important for maintaining consistent burning of the charcoal. 2 Grill racks are provided along with a hanging rack and hooks for hanging ribs, sausages or fish. This is made from Stainless steel. There are many other features including – - Temperature Probe holes at two cooking levels - Door for access whilst smoking - High Quality Stainless clips for securing the body together - Full instructions for use and assembly - Free cover included Provides at least 5-6 hours of cooking time Product dimensions are 14” in Diameter


It is well worth taking a look.













Callow 1.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


















Callow 2.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


















Callow 3.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


















Callow 4.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey

Looks like a good entry level smoker.


----------



## steve johnson

That looks a nice bit of kit for the money wade


----------



## wade

I have just ordered one (don't tell Joyce !!!) and will give it a review once it has arrived.


----------



## smokin monkey

Wade said:


> I have just ordered one (don't tell Joyce !!!) and will give it a review once it has arrived.


Joyce may just spot a large parcel being delivered!


----------



## wade

Damn - I hadn't thought of that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






LOL


----------



## molove

Wade said:


> I have just ordered one (don't tell Joyce !!!) and will give it a review once it has arrived.


That's so funny! I'll look forward to reading your review.


----------



## wade

It arrived yesterday - That was quick!


----------



## smokin monkey

Did it manage to get past the "Gaurd" without being detected?


----------



## wade

No unfortunately. She was home when it was delivered. I told her that it was a demonstration unit for use with students in my BBQ courses - which is technically accurate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## molove

Have you had a chance to try it out yet Wade?


----------



## wade

This is terrible... No... It is still in its box unopened. I have been trying to find the time to open it an try it but life (and weather) has been getting in the way leading up to my holiday this week. I am planning on doing a video of putting it together and its first use when I get back next Saturday.


----------



## molove

Have a great holiday


----------



## wade

I have now finished testing the Callow Smoker and will share the results tonight. All I can say at this point is that they were interesting... Watch this space


----------



## smokin monkey

Sounds intriguing!


----------



## martyn c

Looking forward to the results


----------



## wade

I tried to upload the video to Youtube this morning but it was too long, I will split it tonight and get them uploaded


----------



## smokin monkey

The anticipation is building here Wade!


----------



## steve johnson

Still waiting wade !!! Stop building the tensio up:biggrin:


----------



## wade

The wait is over. I have put it in a new thread here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259901/callow-smoker-review#post_1680758


----------



## wade

For those who are looking to try smoking inexpensively there is now a new bullet smoker from Callow that could be just for you. At only £85 it looks to be good value for money and it is being advertised as:


> One of the best quality BBQ Smokers available is our Vertical charcoal smoker, by Callow Retail. We have taken all of the design flaws form the binkmann range of smokers along with their good designs and created our own, which is a fantastic cost and will suit new comers to food smoking and the experienced alike. There are many benefits but the main ones are that the smoker is manufactured form 0.9mm steel - great for heat control and retention. The lid has vent control and temperature gauge. The base also is supplied with vent control along with a charcoal bowl that has ventilation - also important for maintaining consistent burning of the charcoal. 2 Grill racks are provided along with a hanging rack and hooks for hanging ribs, sausages or fish. This is made from Stainless steel. There are many other features including – - Temperature Probe holes at two cooking levels - Door for access whilst smoking - High Quality Stainless clips for securing the body together - Full instructions for use and assembly - Free cover included Provides at least 5-6 hours of cooking time Product dimensions are 14” in Diameter


It is well worth taking a look.













Callow 1.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


















Callow 2.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


















Callow 3.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


















Callow 4.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 21, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey

Looks like a good entry level smoker.


----------



## steve johnson

That looks a nice bit of kit for the money wade


----------



## wade

I have just ordered one (don't tell Joyce !!!) and will give it a review once it has arrived.


----------



## smokin monkey

Wade said:


> I have just ordered one (don't tell Joyce !!!) and will give it a review once it has arrived.


Joyce may just spot a large parcel being delivered!


----------



## wade

Damn - I hadn't thought of that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






LOL


----------



## molove

Wade said:


> I have just ordered one (don't tell Joyce !!!) and will give it a review once it has arrived.


That's so funny! I'll look forward to reading your review.


----------



## wade

It arrived yesterday - That was quick!


----------



## smokin monkey

Did it manage to get past the "Gaurd" without being detected?


----------



## wade

No unfortunately. She was home when it was delivered. I told her that it was a demonstration unit for use with students in my BBQ courses - which is technically accurate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## molove

Have you had a chance to try it out yet Wade?


----------



## wade

This is terrible... No... It is still in its box unopened. I have been trying to find the time to open it an try it but life (and weather) has been getting in the way leading up to my holiday this week. I am planning on doing a video of putting it together and its first use when I get back next Saturday.


----------



## molove

Have a great holiday


----------



## wade

I have now finished testing the Callow Smoker and will share the results tonight. All I can say at this point is that they were interesting... Watch this space


----------



## smokin monkey

Sounds intriguing!


----------



## martyn c

Looking forward to the results


----------



## wade

I tried to upload the video to Youtube this morning but it was too long, I will split it tonight and get them uploaded


----------



## smokin monkey

The anticipation is building here Wade!


----------



## steve johnson

Still waiting wade !!! Stop building the tensio up:biggrin:


----------



## wade

The wait is over. I have put it in a new thread here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259901/callow-smoker-review#post_1680758


----------

